# Need a green long range rifle mounted hunting light



## wkh2213 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been looking at the xlr250's and nd3's
I know that you used to get the xlr250 direct for about 1/5 the price, but that is no longer.
Any recommendations?
Any light builder on here know of something better than these?


----------



## seven11 (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are looking for something under $100, it might be tough to come by. The XLR250 is sold by Brinyte lights in China, but they will not sell to anyone other than EWT. Trust me, I've tried about a dozen times. You may be able to get one from Atsoop Technology in China, but I'm not sure if they would sell just one of them. You can get the XLR100 clone with a red led from Deal Xtreme, but beware of the shipping times. Most people on here don't care for DX and I can't blame them.

If you can't get those, then you are better off to just buy the XLR250 or the Destroyer from Sniper Hog Lights. They are the same light, but Sniper Hog has a better remote tailcap switch. You can build your own light, but it will likely cost you over $100 to do it.

If you don't care about price, you can get Saabluster from OMG lumens to build you a DEFT-edc with a green led for $199 in an Ultrafire 501b host.


----------



## wkh2213 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
I'm trying to become a dealer for EWT, but the process is really slow!


----------



## GulfCoastToad (Dec 6, 2011)

wkh2213 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I'm trying to become a dealer for EWT, but the process is really slow!



If you're trying to become a dealer for EWT, maybe you shouldn't be discussing ripping them off by buying something straight from China that comes with ZERO customer service and ZERO return policy. I don't think Chad, Brian, or any of the guys at Elusive Wildlife Technologies would appreciate that. Just a thought.


----------



## seven11 (Dec 6, 2011)

GulfCoastToad said:


> If you're trying to become a dealer for EWT, maybe you shouldn't be discussing ripping them off by buying something straight from China that comes with ZERO customer service and ZERO return policy. I don't think Chad, Brian, or any of the guys at Elusive Wildlife Technologies would appreciate that. Just a thought.



Isn't that what EWT did to Sniper Hawg Lights? I thought EWT was one of their distributors and then found a way to source the lights directly themselves and bypassed Sniper Hawg Lights altogether? I have no dog in this fight, I like both companies and think they are both very reputable but simply finding a better and cheaper way of sourcing a light seems like good business to me. Also, for the record, I think Brinyte (EWT's supplier) has very good customer service. Grace Wang was a delight to deal with.


----------



## GulfCoastToad (Dec 7, 2011)

seven11 said:


> Isn't that what EWT did to Sniper Hawg Lights? I thought EWT was one of their distributors and then found a way to source the lights directly themselves and bypassed Sniper Hawg Lights altogether? I have no dog in this fight, I like both companies and think they are both very reputable but simply finding a better and cheaper way of sourcing a light seems like good business to me. Also, for the record, I think Brinyte (EWT's supplier) has very good customer service. Grace Wang was a delight to deal with.



I don't know, and if you don't know either, let's leave it at that. Rumors are not beneficial to anybody. I didn't like seeing wkh2213 suggest that he wants to become a dealer, while in the same breath suggesting he would circumvent them if he could. Wkh2213, if that's not what you meant, maybe you can make yourself more clear.

I haven't dealt with Grace Wang or anyone else at Brinyte, so I can't speak to that. I will say this, though: If I bought an iPhone from a Chinese supplier at 1/5 the price instead of at the Apple Store, I wouldn't be surprised when it didn't perform like the real deal. Just my $0.02.


----------



## SkyPup (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the KLR-250 with both red and green LEDs and it works great for night hunting out to about 225 yards or so with the green led producing easier to see beam and lighting up retinas very good.

You might want to look at the Olight M-3X Cree XM-L white Led with their green or red glass filter, it is quite a thrower, even better than the KLR-250 is.

I am also using an Olight M-20 Crimson Red Led to excellent advantage, it is as powerful if not more powerful than the KLR-250 red led...


----------



## GulfCoastToad (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful rig, SkyPup. Can you say more about how those lights are attached? KLR=bike; XLR=light.


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 8, 2011)

seven11 said:


> If you are looking for something under $100, it might be tough to come by. The XLR250 is sold by Brinyte lights in China, but they will not sell to anyone other than EWT. Trust me, I've tried about a dozen times. You may be able to get one from Atsoop Technology in China, but I'm not sure if they would sell just one of them. You can get the XLR100 clone with a red led from Deal Xtreme, but beware of the shipping times. Most people on here don't care for DX and I can't blame them.
> 
> If you can't get those, then you are better off to just buy the XLR250 or the Destroyer from Sniper Hog Lights. They are the same light, but Sniper Hog has a better remote tailcap switch. You can build your own light, but it will likely cost you over $100 to do it.
> 
> If you don't care about price, you can get Saabluster from OMG lumens to build you a DEFT-edc with a green led for $199 in an Ultrafire 501b host.






Brinyte is a good company, I emailed Nancy, she sold me a few C8 lights the C7 are an exclusive through EWT, but they have other lights that have the R5 LED in colors to offer you


----------



## dwar06 (Dec 9, 2011)

(oranges are still orange, or is that a trick question?) 
I have a 75 watt HID, can I leave the battery in it, or should I keep it out of the light and stored in the pretty box? Every time I walk the dog I have to reassemble it, what can go wrong?

Any problems with yours?
Thanks,
Dan


----------

